# Lionel 2671 W tender, for what engine?



## Traintrader64 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a 2671w tender, the 12 wheeled one. I obtained it as a group purchase from a guy who got them new.

The question I have is that it came with a 2020. I searched and it seems that that tender came with a 671. The 2020 I have is the first release, the bulb smoke generator. Could that have been shipped with the 2671w tender?

My other thought was that maybe he had a 671 and got the tenders mixed up.

My thought is that I'd like to have the original tender for this engine.

Thanks,
TT64


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you seen these pages? They describe various changes over the 2020 production runs and the tenders that came with the locomotives.

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2020_loco.htm

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=2020


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Traintrader64 said:


> I have a 2671w tender, the 12 wheeled one. I obtained it as a group purchase from a guy who got them new.
> 
> The question I have is that it came with a 2020. I searched and it seems that that tender came with a 671. The 2020 I have is the first release, the bulb smoke generator. Could that have been shipped with the 2671w tender?
> 
> ...


The 671 & the 2020 are identical locos except for the numbers.

That tender came with the 671

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_671_loco.htm


2020 came with 2020W or a 2466WX

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2020_loco.htm


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Any question on a tender match up is here. The best thing is to print it or save it to your hard drive. The link is in the 2nd post on the O Scale Looking for information.


----------



## Traintrader64 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I've viewed Tandem and Associates pages maybe a thousand times. It's a great site. I guess the tender just got mismatched after production.

Thanks again,
TT64


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The 2671 with it's 6-wheel trucks is one of the more desirable tenders to have and my personal favorite. It was usually found behind a Lionel 671, 681, 682 turban locomotive but it was also used with other locomotives. Your 2020 was sold with O27 sets but is identical to the O gage 671.


----------

